# Modern/Contemporary Organist/Composers?



## Guest (Dec 18, 2014)

Been listening to a bit of Jean Langlais this morning and last night and feeling a bit hungry. Can anyone recommend modern or contemporary composers with extensive catalogues of organ music? (Also including chamber works with organ or concerti/symphonies with organ) Say, minimum of two full discs at the very least (setting Alain or Aho as a benchmark here). Of course I know the three composers already mentioned and of course Messiaen.

In before ptr.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Gerd Zacher


xlxmlxm


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Sure!

Petr Eben (CZ)
Naji Hakim (Lbn/Fr)
Knut Nystedt (No)
Gaston Litaize (Fr)
Denis Bédard (Ca)
Oskar Gottlieb Blarr (De)
Daniel Roth (Fr)
Frederik Magle (Dk)
Frederik Sixten (Se)
Bengt Hambraeus (Se/Ca)
Bent Lorentzen (Dk)

Of these I think that Eben and Hakim are the most important!

/ptr


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I like Petr Eben.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Maurice Duruflé?


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 13, 2014)

Wolfgang Mitterer
http://www.wolfgangmitterer.com/en/upcoming

Thierry Escaich
http://www.escaich.org/?version=desktop


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Still haven´t heard Claude Ballif´s organ sonatas, which some people consider to be important works.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Frederik Magle*



ptr said:


> Sure!
> 
> Petr Eben (CZ)
> Naji Hakim (Lbn/Fr)
> ...


We have to mention Frederik Magle. He owns the site. Great organist.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2014)

ptr does not disappoint! I'll try to look through some clips from these recs tomorrow. Nathan is sleepy after work and would rather veg on TC before passing out.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> Still haven´t heard Claude Ballif´s organ sonatas, which some people consider to be important works.


I passed on Louis Robilliard's 1974 LP on Arion at "La Dame Blanche" in Paris 15 years ago and still regret not buying it, but at the moment it was out of reach for my budget of the day. Never seen it re-released on CD or any other label..

/ptr


----------

